# Porsche 911 faded beauty restored...



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all!

This was a referral from one of my Lamborghini customers (his new Superlegerra detail is coming soon ). Just like the customer who referred him to me, this guys is extremely meticulous about his cars and literally likes to keep them in mint, hospital-clean condition. He just bought this car used, so it was in need of a little beautification to make it the car he's always wanted. The condition of the paint wasn't too bad, but you could immediately tell that it had never been waxed and that the color was just lifeless. After speaking to the new, proud owner about the options, we decided to go for a one-step polish. Depending on the car and how often the customer uses it, I usually try and assure them that a one-step polishing is absolutely enough to remove most of the scratches, restore gloss and bring the finish back to life. Honestly I really don't see a whole lot of sense in hunting down every single little tiny scratch and making the finish of a DD absolutely perfect. If I do a one-step on the car, I can make the finish look stunning despite the deeper scratches, but this also leaves me plenty of paint to work with in the future because with a 1-step I usually only take off 3-5 microns. This makes both the customer's and my life much easier . On to the detail >>

I didn't take a ton of pictures before the detail, but I think these few are more than enough to show you the condition of the car before.

50/50 test spot on the front wing. The first combo I went with was the best one, which was Wolf's WP-3N and a polishing pad via B. Diddy (my Dodo Juice Buff Daddy has decided to change his name )





































The back spoiler before, done with Wolf's WP-3N and finishing pad with rotary. I switched to a finishing pad for the rotary for this part instead of a polishing pad.










After (upper and first rib completed)










Still some deeper scratches if you look closely, but we left those alone :thumb:




























The interior was cleaned with Wolf's WT-1N @ 1:10 dilution for the carpets and 1:20 for the leather and all leather was dressed with WL-1N leather conditioner. Wheels cleaned with WP-1N wheel cleaner and tires dressed with WO-1N Tire and Trim Dressing. LSP for today was Wolf's WP-0NT nano sealant.









































































New badges installed














































UP NEXT: 

A trip to Croatia to detail a 47 foot Atlantis...










Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Top work Jesse and a good write up.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice job  can't wait for atlantis writeup though


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice!!

Boat should be an interesting write up...

For a min there i thought you lost the plot and were claying it hahahaa


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

fizzle86 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Boat should be an interesting write up...
> 
> For a min there i thought you lost the plot and were claying it hahahaa


Thanks! Nope no tar spots on that one


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

For a one step polish the Porsche came GREAT!!!!! :thumb:

Nice work Jesse


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Racer said:


> For a one step polish the Porsche came GREAT!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Nice work Jesse


Thanks Rui! I had some good polishes to work with :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Jesse :thumb:
can i ask why you went for the DA instead of a rotary?..


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work as usual Jesse :thumb:

As said already, great finish for just a one step polish :thumb:

*Wolf's WP-3N and a polishing pad via B. Diddy (my Dodo Juice Buff Daddy has decided to change his name )* :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice as allways...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I can t wait for the post of this yacht in Croatia...


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

nice Jesse but
why didnt you send pm that you are going to cro?
beer wont wait forever


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

lovely work. great result with a one step


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Jesse !

Thanks for the products buddy will test soon !

Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> nice work Jesse :thumb:
> can i ask why you went for the DA instead of a rotary?..


Thanks Kev! Dunno, I've just really grown fond of the DA since I got it. I never used one before a few months ago. Same results with less effort and the machine is just much easier to handle... better on my wrists!



Waxamomo said:


> Top work as usual Jesse :thumb:
> 
> As said already, great finish for just a one step polish :thumb:
> 
> *Wolf's WP-3N and a polishing pad via B. Diddy (my Dodo Juice Buff Daddy has decided to change his name )* :lol::lol::lol:


 Thanks Chris! Having nice polishes helps :thumb:



Keza said:


> nice Jesse but
> why didnt you send pm that you are going to cro?
> beer wont wait forever


Thanks! Sorry buddy, we were in a bit of a rush this time with only 4 days to get that done before it went back into the water. I'll probably be going back this summer so we'll try again!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work cant wait to see the boat write up


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

well done. Can't wait to see the boat finished


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nice work m8 :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice work Jesse...as usual!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Top job there will have to try some of this soon.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Jesse, apologies for late entry (better late than never, broadband been down for two weeks :wall: thanks BT)

Lovely work, great to see you back at the coal face :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Jesse, apologies for late entry (better late than never, broadband been down for two weeks :wall: thanks BT)
> 
> Lovely work, great to see you back at the coal face :buffer: :thumb:


Hi stranger! My ISP is pretty sucky too!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looking very nice indeed!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------

